# Prospective partner visa



## myallstone (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi anyone know how long it takes for prospective partner visa out of moscow . Logged ours 2 July they acknowledged on 9 th July . Did medicals mid January . Any ideas ? On russian site couples have been getting theirs in around 9 months . Hard to plan life when your told 14 months by embassy


----------



## myallstone (Jan 26, 2014)

myallstone said:


> Hi anyone know how long it takes for prospective partner visa out of moscow . Logged ours 2 July they acknowledged on 9 th July . Did medicals mid January . Any ideas ? On russian site couples have been getting theirs in around 9 months . Hard to plan life when your told 14 months by embassy


 If anyone is interested to know we got our visa today after 8 months 2 weeks waiting. YIPPY !!!


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 16, 2013)

*Need Help "When to apply for partner visa (309/100)"*

I got my PR-190 last year in July, and I entered into Australia on 19 of March-2015 just few days before to the deadline of arrival (21 March-2015). Now I am here in Sydney since few days

The moment I applied for 190 visa, I hadn't included my family due to financial constraint, although I am married person and have two kids. After arriving here in Australia, it seems that I can't stay longer without my family. So very soon I wanted to apply for partner visa (300/100) and sponsor my family.

I have gone through guidelines and procedure to apply, where the condition of "Usual Resident" for Sponsor made me confused. Therefore I visited to consultant to get clarification besides telling him the date of my arrival. He said "You can apply now for partner visa showing your compassionate relations with your family on the separate sheet, however to be usual resident you needs to stay at-least one year in Australia"

To double check the same, I went to office of Diac here in Sydney, querying the same question about "Usual Resident" and "am I eligible to apply for Sponsorship for my family? They replied as

"To be Usual Resident requires to stay in Australia for two years, however if one has job or started his business, in others words well settled, he is a usual resident. But in your case since you arrived here just few days before, yet not settled down therefore a condition of usual resident applies."

Then I said, getting a job certainly will take time or will I wait for two years to apply for family, because I have kids and wife very attached to me and I am very passionate about my family, then they said

"You may apply for partner visa showing your compelling reasoning, but I will not comment on the successfulness of application, all this has to decide the "Case Officer" or "Assessor" of your application."

Now I need final voice either to put on stake the huge amount of fee around Aus $ 7000/- and take a risk to apply or to wait for time till the job is acquired. If there is any similar test case who has got visa please let me know to decide please.


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

Ameet Kumar said:


> *Need Help "When to apply for partner visa (309/100)"*
> 
> I got my PR-190 last year in July, and I entered into Australia on 19 of March-2015 just few days before to the deadline of arrival (21 March-2015). Now I am here in Sydney since few days
> 
> ...


I am not an expert about partner visa anyway:
How about to to apply for a tourist visa for your family, stay all together in Australia, in the meantime try to get a job and settle down and once organize everything apply for a partner visa on-shore?


----------

